
In secret deal with drugmaker, health-records tool pushed opioids to doctors - jpindar
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-01-30/health-records-company-pushed-opioids-to-doctors-in-secret-deal
======
lazugod
From this tweet
([https://mobile.twitter.com/tomgara/status/122289759170208153...](https://mobile.twitter.com/tomgara/status/1222897591702081537))
which highlights the section that describes advertising inserted into medical
software.

